# Problem Plüsch Effekt



## lucide (30. April 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Plüsch Tutorial:

http://www.666-hellish.com/index.ph...6&suche=&sid=cd434d502951fc27cf1f09aa2b4b89b9

Ich besitze PS7.0 und kann die Einstellungen im Brush Tool  "Formeigenschaften des Winkel-Jitters verändern" nicht finden".

wär super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
danke schon mal.


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (30. April 2004)

Ganz einfach


----------



## lucide (30. April 2004)

erst mal danke!

aber dennoch, super grafik von dir! Wo find ich das bitte schön?
Erklärrng wär hilfreich


----------



## lucide (30. April 2004)

Okay/ Ich dumme/

habs dank deiner Grafik gefunden!

Dank dir. 

so schnell hab ich hier noch nie hilfe bekommen!


----------



## lucide (30. April 2004)

problem ist bei mir halt teilweise, daß ich das programm auf englisch hab!
und mein englisch..... naja...


----------



## lucide (30. April 2004)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, bei http://www.psd-tutorials.de

[unter der bedingung, ihr werdet Mitglieder] findet ihr  zum Thema Plüsch ein interessantes Tut zum Thema:"Kuschelmonster"


----------



## Jan Seifert (30. April 2004)

lucide nutz nächstes mal bitte die Edit-Funktion, du musst nicht alle paar Minuten eine neue Antwort schreiben, die vier Postings hätten auch in eins gepasst.

MfG und danke...


----------

